
Ask HN: People working remotely, how do you adjust for lack of interactions? - shubhamjain
Being remote sounds pleasant, but one obvious advantage of an office environment is casual conversations you can have with your colleagues. You have much going for you when it comes to having social interactions.<p>How do you cope with it when the office environment not there?
======
oblib
I work alone at home and have for years. I'm probably not average but I love
it. That's why I'm still doing it.

This, right here is one of the ways I interact with people. FB too of course.

It really is pleasant. Time tends to fly by when I'm working because I get so
focused on it.

Aside from that, my wife and I live in a rural area on 5 acres surrounded by
Nation Forest and Army Corps land that surrounds a big lake below us. We have
dogs, cats, two burros, chickens, a big garden and a big lawn so I'm outside a
lot keeping up with that.

I left Los Angeles to come here in the late `80s just around the time
"telecommuting" was the latest catchphrase. Haven't missed it a bit.

------
utdiscant
1) We have become pretty good at using Slack casually as well. We have #random
where people talk about anything.

2) We do daily-standups on Slack where some of the questions are around how
people feel and what they have been doing outside of work recently. This
brings people more together digitally.

3) We often do check-ins (1-2 times per week for remote people) to hear how
things are going and help them progress.

4) We bring people together physically sometimes. We will pay for flights and
accommodation so people can visit the closest office to them 1-4 times a year.

